# another recall



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

Disable the power supply really. stupid vw:banghead:


Interior Light
VW ACTION CODE
60D1
NHTSA RECALL NUMBER
18V467
START DATE
07-24-2018
DESCRIPTION
High humidity in the panoramic sunroof ambient lighting bar LED module (caused by environment or by leaving the sunroof open) could lead to a local short circuit. If this happens, there is a risk of a fire.
REMEDY
Disable the power supply to the panoramic sunroof LED module. In the future, a service action will be implemented to safely reactivate the feature.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

dealpapa said:


> Disable the power supply really. stupid vw:banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What might you suggest?


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> What might you suggest?


my suggest is tradein like the diesel engine refund me the money.  will they.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Oh yay another issue! Applies to my VIN.
So would I expect next time my Tig is in at the dealer (for bpillar 3rd try), I'll get it back with a disabled LED around the pano roof?


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

dealpapa said:


> Disable the power supply really. stupid vw:banghead:
> 
> 
> Interior Light
> ...


Thats not a defect in the car. Thats a safety precaution. Big difference. Had the same in my Acura TSX. Car was recalled because Honda determined icy and snowy shoes could cause a damp carpet and short out the computer under the dash. So I had to bring the car in to have an extra shield installed under the dash. Same car was recalled because Honda determined the power steering hose MIGHT leak and cause a fire.

But hey....if thinking VW is the only car company that does stuff like this, go on with your bad self.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Jut checked the VIN on my R-Line that is in transit to the dealer and it already has this recall on it


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yep, first recall to affect ours built 08/17. About time for its first oil change anyway. Sucks that the 'fix' is just to unplug it for now.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

rkfast said:


> Thats not a defect in the car. Thats a safety precaution. Big difference.


This.

And be aware that you have every right to decline the "fix". Some people don't worry about the potential danger and would prefer to wait for a proper fix when it comes out. I wouldn't advise it, but you do have that option.

Of course, just be aware you could end up being "that guy"...

How One Recalled SUV Destroyed $45 Million In Cars, Burned A Massive Ship, And Sparked A Legal Battle Between Ford And BMW


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

It looks like the fix in Canada is different for this recall - to apply some aluminum tape, not disable the power supply. 
From the Transport Canada site:



> "On certain vehicles, the LED module for the panoramic sunroof ambient light bar may overheat, increasing the risk of a fire causing injury and/or damage to property. Correction: Dealers will install aluminum tape around the panoramic sunroof LED module to eliminate the fire risk if the module overheats."


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Ours is a Feb 2018 build and also part of this recall.


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

I assume we can just turn off the lights in the infotainment menu? ..or do we actually need to take it to the dealer. I’d rather wait to take it in once there is a fix. Still love this car even though after 200 miles I have this and the rattling B pillar issue.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Applies to our vin too. 

I actually like those lights

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

just checked mine, i have 2 recalls. 

first is for the LED stip lighting. which sucks, because i do enjoy this feature. the other is the oil sticker. 

strange thing is, i when everyone was talking about the oil change sticker mine was never listed, but now it is....


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

nothings perfect. recalls are a part of any vehicle company. 

just be glad that they are acknowledged before its really too late.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

jono119 said:


> nothings perfect. recalls are a part of any vehicle company.
> 
> just be glad that they are acknowledged before its really too late.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

I’m about call it on this vehicle. There is a lot I like, but three recalls in three months. Pretty sure I have an exhaust leak now. Weird transmission behavior. Just not happy at all. Love the styling, 4motion, and economy. However, with how underpowered it is, it better get good gas mileage. Lol


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

8/17 build..mine also affected. Think they'll give us a free oil change for our time having to bring it in to the dealership?


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

My fear is how much of the interior they will have to tear apart to fix this. Man...


----------



## amishra (Jun 6, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> just checked mine, i have 2 recalls.
> 
> first is for the LED stip lighting. which sucks, because i do enjoy this feature. the other is the oil sticker.
> 
> strange thing is, i when everyone was talking about the oil change sticker mine was never listed, but now it is....


I really love this feature as well. It does state they will reactivate it back in the future whenever that may be :\

No oil sticker recall on mine.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

I was able to turn off the roof led using the controls on infotainment. Think that will do the trick for now?


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

I took mine in for service and they turned it off. I wasn't aware that they were going to disable it. I drove it last night and I saw the light wasn't working and I'm pissed. They can't fix it, give me a break.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

smg64ct203 said:


> I took mine in for service and they turned it off. I wasn't aware that they were going to disable it. I drove it last night and I saw the light wasn't working and I'm pissed. They can't fix it, give me a break.


Interior Light
VW ACTION CODE
60D1
NHTSA RECALL NUMBER
18V467
START DATE
07-24-2018

DESCRIPTION
High humidity in the panoramic sunroof ambient lighting bar LED module (caused by environment or by leaving the sunroof open) could lead to a local short circuit. If this happens, there is a risk of a fire.

REMEDY
*Disable the power supply to the panoramic sunroof LED module. In the future, a service action will be implemented to safely reactivate the feature.*


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

mem said:


> Long story... but does anyone know where the correct disconnect location is? I am not looking for a diy, just a general location.
> 
> Went in because they were replacing faulty tires on my 10 day old tiguan, they told me about this recall when I got there and then kept me waiting for 4 hours with no communication. When I got back to my tig there was loose interior trim inside both rear doors, could see the wire harness when I looked in the gap on the the passenger side. Trim around the head unit wasn't popped all the way in, scrapes and pry marks all over the place including overhead console.
> 
> ...


Someone on the FB group mentioned it was done with a software update that wiped out all personalization settings.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

At my dealer today and they have a SEL May/2018 build in the showroom.

Line item on the window sticker said "Credit for deleted Sunroof Ambient Lighting feature" - $150.00

So looks like at a minimum May builds to present do not have the feature. Not sure if the LED lights are not installed or just deactivated.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

mynewtiguan said:


> At my dealer today and they have a SEL May/2018 build in the showroom.
> 
> Line item on the window sticker said "Credit for deleted Sunroof Ambient Lighting feature" - $150.00
> 
> So looks like at a minimum May builds to present do not have the feature. Not sure if the LED lights are not installed or just deactivated.


Interesting...just got my 06/18 build this past weekend my VIN is included in this recall. When I get home I’ll check my window sticker maybe I can ask for another $150 off lol


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

Its funny that the VW website still advertises that feature. I'm hoping they find a fix. For now I simply switched it off in my infotainment menu.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

shervsr20 said:


> Its funny that the VW website still advertises that feature. I'm hoping they find a fix. For now I simply switched it off in my infotainment menu.


They found a fix in Canada. 



> Dealers will install aluminum tape around the panoramic sunroof LED module to eliminate the fire risk if the module overheats.


Not sure why the US is not using the same solution.


----------



## justinhustle (May 10, 2016)

My vehicle isn’t even part of the recall and they disabled this during a routine service appointment. Super annoying and I hope they turn it back on...


----------



## davidp158 (Aug 4, 2018)

*hope they can fix this*

We just picked up a 2018 SEL and the car details indicate the $150 "credit". I pointed this out to the salesman and he knew nothing about it. I also hope the LED strip is installed and can be activated at a later date.





mynewtiguan said:


> At my dealer today and they have a SEL May/2018 build in the showroom.
> 
> Line item on the window sticker said "Credit for deleted Sunroof Ambient Lighting feature" - $150.00
> 
> So looks like at a minimum May builds to present do not have the feature. Not sure if the LED lights are not installed or just deactivated.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone have a photo of this light bar?


----------



## wolfsb18t (Oct 28, 2004)

VW2667 said:


> They found a fix in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the US is not using the same solution.




I can confirm that in Canada, they are doing the same “fix” described on the US sites. Mine was in for routine service, and they disabled my lights. Also can confirm that the option to adjust them is no longer shown in the infotainment screen, and as part of the update, you will loose your personalization settings, and have to set them up again for each driver/key.

Have to say, I really liked those lights. Hope they restore them properly in the future, very disappointed.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

wolfsb18t said:


> I can confirm that in Canada, they are doing the same “fix” described on the US sites. Mine was in for routine service, and they disabled my lights.


The information I quoted was from the Transport Canada Motor Vehicle Safety Recalls Database here: http://wwwapps.tc.gc.ca/Saf-Sec-Sur/7/VRDB-BDRV/search-recherche/menu.aspx?lang=eng

You can look up the formal remedy. Also, my dealer (BC) said they would follow the same instructions which state aluminum tape around the light module.


----------



## jpik (Sep 11, 2017)

New sales are probably not getting this back. 

We had my 18 Tig and wife’s 17 alltrack both in service at the same time. Service manager was griping about having to turn them all off on the lot and doing an option delete on the sticker... means one’s not sold on the lot will never have them back on (w/o a hack I guess).


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Just had this done today too. Figured it would be a half hour job but took them 3hrs!


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

https://www.thecarconnection.com/news/1118148_2018-vw-tiguan-crossover-recalled-over-fire-risk

“Volkswagen dealers have been instructed to disconnect the LED ambient light unit in the headliner and apply a piece of aluminum tape to seal it until a revised design is ready. At that time, VW will contact Tiguan owners to have the light unit replaced. The automaker said it will begin notifying owners in September.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

In the meantime, I will just turn this off via the infotainment (screenshot below) until VW has a proper fix.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Miroki said:


> In the meantime, I will just turn this off via the infotainment (screenshot below) until VW has a proper fix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't the LED module still energized that way? I doubt you'll have any issues, but if it was that simple VW wouldn't need to physically disconnect the module. Just disable the software.


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

Miroki said:


> https://www.thecarconnection.com/news/1118148_2018-vw-tiguan-crossover-recalled-over-fire-risk
> 
> “Volkswagen dealers have been instructed to disconnect the LED ambient light unit in the headliner and apply a piece of aluminum tape to seal it until a revised design is ready. At that time, VW will contact Tiguan owners to have the light unit replaced. The automaker said it will begin notifying owners in September.”
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update.... wonder how invasive it is to fix it? I don't imagine they have to take the sun roof off?


----------



## wolfsb18t (Oct 28, 2004)

VW2667 said:


> The information I quoted was from the Transport Canada Motor Vehicle Safety Recalls Database here: http://wwwapps.tc.gc.ca/Saf-Sec-Sur/7/VRDB-BDRV/search-recherche/menu.aspx?lang=eng
> 
> You can look up the formal remedy. Also, my dealer (BC) said they would follow the same instructions which state aluminum tape around the light module.


Please report back on what your outcome with that dealer is. As far as I can tell, my local dealership did not install any tape, and followed the disconnect/reprogram procedure.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Miroki said:


> In the meantime, I will just turn this off via the infotainment (screenshot below) until VW has a proper fix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mynewtiguan said:


> Isn't the LED module still energized that way? I doubt you'll have any issues, but if it was that simple VW wouldn't need to physically disconnect the module. Just disable the software.


Yes, the LED module is still energized and when the car is turned off and doors open, the sunroof LED strips will still turn on.


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

I have mine in right now to repair (2nd time) the "oh-crap" handle on the passenger side after the spring popped out. Told they had to deactivate it. However, if it did catch fire I was SOL on any repairs for it. 
Told they will have a fix for it soon. It was a cool feature.. but I hope they give a $150 credit or put it back..


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

martiansoldier said:


> Yes, the LED module is still energized and when the car is turned off and doors open, the sunroof LED strips will still turn on.


CONFIRMED! I turned off the sunroof ambient lighting and the LED strips came on when I opened a door.


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

My local VW dealer (to clarify from my previous post) is that they had to deactivate it (and remove from the computer selection) - or they would document I refused and if it did catch fire I would be SOL. 
Right now the computer says "no repair available" but they will have a solution in the future. He said they are no longer offering it on any new model, but will have to have find a fix for us that had it before. 

So those with the -$150 for the lighting may be SOL to get it in the future, or have to pay to activate it.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Disclaimer: in Canada.

I just got my Tiguan back from a month long repair, and I asked if they did the recall, to which they confirmed they did. My pano-roof LEDs are still active. 

I'm trading it in for a brand new R-Line tomorrow, and when I test drove it last week, it also had the pano-roof LEDs fully functional. So they're still building and including them, at least in the top-trim here in Canadaland.

I have no idea if they're using different parts (highly doubt, but who knows), so maybe the option delete is only for the US models.


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm living in Montreal Canada, received a recall letter today and want to disconnect power supply.


----------



## 89alpinem3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Just got our 05/18 build SEL-P R-line yesterday and the option to adjust it is not in the infotainment anymore. Not sure if it was just disconnected or if it wasn't ever installed. I'll have to try to see if the light bar is still there or not.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

89alpinem3 said:


> Just got our 05/18 build SEL-P R-line yesterday and the option to adjust it is not in the infotainment anymore. Not sure if it was just disconnected or if it wasn't ever installed. I'll have to try to see if the light bar is still there or not.


Did you get the $150 credit that other new buyers are getting?


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

*2 Investigations for 2018 VOLKSWAGEN TIGUAN*

2 Investigations
for 2018 VOLKSWAGEN TIGUAN
FILTER INVESTIGATIONS BY AFFECTED COMPONENTS

All (2)SEAT BELTS (2)
July 3, 2018 NHTSA ACTION NUMBER: EA18005OPEN INVESTIGATION
Seat Belt Webbing Failure
January 10, 2018 NHTSA ACTION NUMBER: PE18001OPEN INVESTIGATION
Seat Belt Webbing Failure


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

Search is your friend.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

rkfast said:


> Search is your friend.


I agree in principle, but the Search function here isn't working properly.

I'll give him a pass.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Updating, I just took delivery of an R-Line, which I test drove a week ago.

A week ago, it had the LED lights enabled - today they are disabled. Can't adjust brightness from infotainment, option itself is completely gone.

Dealer confirmed lights are still there, and will contact me when there is a solution. So it looks like the Aluminum Tape wasn't a solution at all.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anyone know if disabling the ambient lighting will affect any VCDS coding on the car?

I read posts on the Tiguan Owners Facebook page that those owners who are affected by this recall will receive $150 Visa gift cards via mail upon having the lights disabled and my understanding is that receiving the gift card does not make one ineligible for the fix to restore the ambient light functionality when the fix is available. The person who posted this information also mentions that he thinks that the communication (about the gift cards I assume) went out to the service departments on August 10th. Anyone else here have any information about the gift cards for affected owners?


----------



## VWDieselgate (Aug 16, 2018)

I had my wife's in for service last weekend (fit and finish issues - steering wheel splitting (new wheel on order), gas cover loose/not lining up (new one on order), leather seat cover on rear bottom of driver's seat coming off (fixed)) and they disabled my ambient light. They did it without asking and just said it was a safety issue. I wasn't aware of what the fix was until I received the notice in the mail last night. No mention yet of any $150 gift card. It took them over an hour to do the software upgrade to disable the light. I imagine disabling it in the settings is not going to avoid the fire risk. I can confirm all memory settings were erased when I got the car back. Very annoying.

They did not mention the other two recalls and this is the first time the car has been in for service (December '17 purchase, not sure of the build month). I will search, but what are the other two recalls?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i received my letter last night.
im due for my 20k service here soon, so im sure they will deactivate it. which sucks, because i love this feature.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

VWDieselgate said:


> I had my wife's in for service last weekend (fit and finish issues - steering wheel splitting (new wheel on order), gas cover loose/not lining up (new one on order), leather seat cover on rear bottom of driver's seat coming off (fixed)) and they disabled my ambient light. They did it without asking and just said it was a safety issue. I wasn't aware of what the fix was until I received the notice in the mail last night. No mention yet of any $150 gift card. It took them over an hour to do the software upgrade to disable the light. I imagine disabling it in the settings is not going to avoid the fire risk. I can confirm all memory settings were erased when I got the car back. Very annoying.
> 
> They did not mention the other two recalls and this is the first time the car has been in for service (December '17 purchase, not sure of the build month). I will search, but what are the other two recalls?


There are a couple, with varying VIN ranges. The most widespread ones are for suspension, and reverse lights.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i received my letter last night.
> im due for my 20k service here soon, so im sure they will deactivate it. which sucks, because i love this feature.


You can always decline it.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> You can always decline it.


haha yea. but im holding out that the car will still catch on fire :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> haha yea. but im holding out that the car will still catch on fire :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Yeah, but imagine all _that_ ambient lighting!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Yeah, but imagine all _that_ ambient lighting!


i can shake a stick at all the ambient lighting from the fire...


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> You can always decline it.


My dealer didn't give me the option to decline it - had brought the car in for b pillar and they did the oil sticker and the LED recalls then too.


----------



## vw906 (Aug 17, 2018)

So is there an actual fix for this? I'm looking to get a SEL P but this was one of the features that drew me to this car. I notice that some VINs have this recall but some don't when looking at different dealer sites. I thought when the initial recall came out it said vehicles manufactured after a certain date had a new power supply and weren't included in the recall... maybe that's why some of the dealer vehicles don't have the recall?


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

I guess they can't list a VIN range because it's an option depending on trim, but this shows VINs
https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCLRPT-18V467-6403.PDF - notes not sequential

Production Dates : DEC 08, 2016 - JUL 07, 2018
VIN Range 1 : Begin : 3VVEB7AX5JM000029 End : 3VV2B7AXXJM191403 
✔ Not sequential


----------



## vw906 (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks for posting that.. still a little confused though. So is their fix for the problem to never fix it and re-enable it? 

"Beginning on July 06, 2018, the recall condition was corrected in production at the supplier by disconnecting the LED module and disabling the ambient lighting for the panoramic sunroof."


----------



## VWDieselgate (Aug 16, 2018)

I was in the dealer this morning (trading in my second diesel under the buyback and testing the ‘18 GTI) and snapped some photos of the invoice on an R Line on the dealer floor. I can confirm it had the -$150 line item for the ambient light delete, but the lights were still installed on the vehicle (I think I am still too noob to post the photos, unfortunately). I asked the dealer about the refund (Keffer VW in Huntersville, NC) and they confirmed that $150 will be mailed out once your recall is serviced and in their system. They also said they HOPE to have a fix by December or January.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

VWDieselgate said:


> I asked the dealer about the refund (Keffer VW in Huntersville, NC) and they confirmed that $150 will be mailed out once your recall is serviced and in their system. They also said they HOPE to have a fix by December or January.


I wonder if they will still send you a $150 check if you held out until the fix is available.


----------



## joemas77 (Nov 13, 2008)

Got my letter in the mail the other day.
Taking mine to the dealer later today.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> My dealer didn't give me the option to decline it - had brought the car in for b pillar and they did the oil sticker and the LED recalls then too.


That's too bad. Any dealer I've ever had (all different vehicle makes) will scan the VIN for any recalls when I bring it in and add it to the Work Order that I sign. No surprises that way.


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

I took my 2018 Tiguan in for regular service today plus the moonroof LED recall.

I was expecting them to shut it off and tape it (whatever that meant), but the service manager informed me that they actually had the fix and went ahead and performed it. It involved a physical change to the module and also a software update to the Central Electronics Module.

My ambient light is now fixed and should no longer be a hazard. Just FYI for all you other folks impacted by this recall.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

th3dude said:


> I took my 2018 Tiguan in for regular service today plus the moonroof LED recall.
> 
> I was expecting them to shut it off and tape it (whatever that meant), but the service manager informed me that they actually had the fix and went ahead and performed it. It involved a physical change to the module and also a software update to the Central Electronics Module.
> 
> My ambient light is now fixed and should no longer be a hazard. Just FYI for all you other folks impacted by this recall.


Can you confirm where you are located because it appears there two different remedies between US and Canada.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

th3dude said:


> I took my 2018 Tiguan in for regular service today plus the moonroof LED recall.
> 
> I was expecting them to shut it off and tape it (whatever that meant), but the service manager informed me that they actually had the fix and went ahead and performed it. It involved a physical change to the module and also a software update to the Central Electronics Module.
> 
> My ambient light is now fixed and should no longer be a hazard. Just FYI for all you other folks impacted by this recall.


Just called my local dealership where I have a service appointment set up for Sep 1st and my service advisor informed me that there was no fix available yet and they would only disable it. FWIW, I am in the US.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

I just scheduled my Tig for an early oil change service and was told it does not show any recalls. We just bought it a month ago and I’m positive when I checked the VW recalls section this was recall was listed for my VIN. 

I checked again today and it’s no longer listed on the VW site or the NHTSA site. Has anyone heard of this happening before or have they modified the VIN range for the recall?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

L-Tig said:


> I just scheduled my Tig for an early oil change service and was told it does not show any recalls. We just bought it a month ago and I’m positive when I checked the VW recalls section this was recall was listed for my VIN.
> 
> I checked again today and it’s no longer listed on the VW site or the NHTSA site. Has anyone heard of this happening before or have they modified the VIN range for the recall?


Presume dealer took care of it before you took possession. Or are your lights actually working?


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

mynewtiguan said:


> At my dealer today and they have a SEL May/2018 build in the showroom.
> 
> Line item on the window sticker said "Credit for deleted Sunroof Ambient Lighting feature" - $150.00
> 
> So looks like at a minimum May builds to present do not have the feature. Not sure if the LED lights are not installed or just deactivated.


I believe those vehicles that receive the $150 credit listed on the Monroney sticker were built with the light and got disabled with no future fix. Those that do not receive the $150 credit will be part of the recall with a future fix and may also get the rumored $150 gift card for the troubles.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

socialD said:


> L-Tig said:
> 
> 
> > I just scheduled my Tig for an early oil change service and was told it does not show any recalls. We just bought it a month ago and I’m positive when I checked the VW recalls section this was recall was listed for my VIN.
> ...


Yeah apparently the dealer I purchased it from took care of it without my knowledge that same day. Service advisor said I should be expecting a $150 credit back from VW 🙂


----------



## pukka17 (Jan 13, 2014)

martiansoldier said:


> I believe those vehicles that receive the $150 credit listed on the Monroney sticker were built with the light and got disabled with no future fix. Those that do not receive the $150 credit will be part of the recall with a future fix and may also get the rumored $150 gift card for the troubles.


Just went through paperwork and I can confirm $150 credit. No discussion during purchase. I wasn’t aware of issue at time of purchase. 🤦🏻*♂ My VIN is still showing the recall. I get it for safety reasons but it ruins the ambient lighting. Let’s hope there is a safe fix but doubt it.


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

martiansoldier said:


> I believe those vehicles that receive the $150 credit listed on the Monroney sticker were built with the light and got disabled with no future fix. Those that do not receive the $150 credit will be part of the recall with a future fix and may also get the rumored $150 gift card for the troubles.


The US VW website still advertises the ambient lighting so I’m hopeful there will be a fix at some point. Apparently in July the module was redesigned to fix the issue.


----------



## vw906 (Aug 17, 2018)

I hope there is a fix... just picked up my SEL-P today and no ambient pano lighting... otherwise it’s pretty amazing. Just wish it had the lighting as advertised. I posted this earlier... not sure it’s a fix from July as much as just disabling it. 

“Beginning on July 06, 2018, the recall condition was corrected in production at the supplier by disconnecting the LED module and disabling the ambient lighting for the panoramic sunroof”


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

well, i just dropped off my Tig for its 20k mile service. 

over the weekend, the "front collision assist disabled" came on and would not turn off, so they are looking into that. they are just hoping the sensor needs to be adjusted, but im hoping since im lowered 4.50" they wont come back and say its my fault. 

they did mention the recall with the ambient lighting. he said that they are supposed to unplug it, move it to a new location and plug it back in, so i guess we will see what happens when i pick it up later today. 
they also are going to update the stickers in my engine bay, i looked at my recalls and that is not active, but according to their computer i need it. so i am not too happy about the difference in what is displayed with my VIN.


but, this should be a minimal service, really just an oil change and checking everything so lets hope nothing else comes back bad...


----------



## Tiguany79 (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Just got a black SE with a pano roof like two weeks ago. Sadly, dealership just confirmed that they physically removed the LED strip during the manufacturing process, so no quick fix for me. This sucks. I was really looking forward to that feature.

But I do have a couple of questions that I hope someone can help me with. I noticed that there are no LEDs in the front footwells either and there is no ambient light feature in the media interface for me to control. 

Can someone confirm if their SE has LEDs in the footwells and can change their intensity? 

I'm hoping I can buy the LED housing and that they didn't completely remove the connectors. 

Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Tiguany79 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just got a black SE with a pano roof like two weeks ago. Sadly, dealership just confirmed that they physically removed the LED strip during the manufacturing process, so no quick fix for me. This sucks. I was really looking forward to that feature.
> 
> ...


i have an SE, i have no footwell lighting at all...


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i have an SE, i have no footwell lighting at all...


I believe that pretty much all of the spiffy "ambient lighting" features are in SEL and above trim levels only.
Is an SE with a sunroof even effected by this roof LED recall? I have my doubts. My SE has no sunroof (intentionally), so I don't know.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I believe that pretty much all of the spiffy "ambient lighting" features are in SEL and above trim levels only.
> Is an SE with a sunroof even effected by this roof LED recall? I have my doubts. My SE has no sunroof (intentionally), so I don't know.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


yes, they are effected by the recall. 
my Tig is currently at the dealer for its 20k service and this recall is listed on my SE Tig. 

very frustrating, literally all lighting inside the car is LED, but the headlights are halogen. im currently driving a Passat GT (32k dollar car) and it has LED headlight/taillights, but all lighting inside is NON LED.

i just wish they would finally adopt all LED lighting...


----------



## Tiguany79 (Sep 3, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I believe that pretty much all of the spiffy "ambient lighting" features are in SEL and above trim levels only.
> Is an SE with a sunroof even effected by this roof LED recall? I have my doubts. My SE has no sunroof (intentionally), so I don't know.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


I suspected that was the case. Now, will I be able find a way to hack some into the wiring harness? . I'm currently searching for the LED modules but so far no luck. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiguany79 (Sep 3, 2018)

Favor to ask of y'all. Maybe I'm being delusional but I think I spot led strips in my SE roof. Can someone take a photo of their pano's ambient led strip so I can compare? I circled in red what I think is the LED. 

Thank you!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pukka17 (Jan 13, 2014)

Tiguany79 said:


> Favor to ask of y'all. Maybe I'm being delusional but I think I spot led strips in my SE roof. Can someone take a photo of their pano's ambient led strip so I can compare? I circled in red what I think is the LED.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


I have SEL-P R-Line. I believe this is the led lighting


----------



## Tiguany79 (Sep 3, 2018)

pukka17 said:


> I have SEL-P R-Line. I believe this is the led lighting


That looks like a match to me! Thank you for helping me confirm Pukka. 

Guess my dealer guy is not really knowledgeable on this. 

Well, now I sit and wait for a fix. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vw906 (Aug 17, 2018)

How long does it typically take VW to have a fix for the recall? Haven't had a chance to experience this yet in my new car so I'm excited.


----------



## 02vw_gtimatchred (Aug 11, 2008)

vw906 said:


> How long does it typically take VW to have a fix for the recall? Haven't had a chance to experience this yet in my new car so I'm excited.


It took my dealer less than a hour todo the recall. I just hope they have a fix soon for this in the us because I like the panoramic lighting


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

vw906 said:


> How long does it typically take VW to have a fix for the recall? Haven't had a chance to experience this yet in my new car so I'm excited.





02vw_gtimatchred said:


> It took my dealer less than a hour todo the recall. I just hope they have a fix soon for this in the us because I like the panoramic lighting



I called my service advisor before I went in and he told me it would take about 45 minutes. I was in and out in about an hour including the car wash. The dealership however had no clue about the potential $150 gift card (not the $150 off MSRP for new buyers) that has been mentioned for this recall nor did they know when a fix may be available.


----------



## vw906 (Aug 17, 2018)

Sorry - I guess I meant to ask how long for them to figure out a way to fix the issue, not apply the interim fix.


----------



## Tiguany79 (Sep 3, 2018)

vw906 said:


> Sorry - I guess I meant to ask how long for them to figure out a way to fix the issue, not apply the interim fix.


I've scoured the internet for an answer and found nothing other than hearsay on forums. Hope they have it fixed by winter. 

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWDieselgate (Aug 16, 2018)

My dealer mentioned that they hope to have a fix by December or January. Hope...

Anyone receive their $150 gift card yet? It has been over a month since the recall was done on my wife's vehicle and we still haven't received the gift card. Dealer confirmed back when the recall was done that the $150 would be issued at some point, just didn't say when. I'll ask again when there on Friday.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

VWDieselgate said:


> My dealer mentioned that they hope to have a fix by December or January. Hope...
> 
> Anyone receive their $150 gift card yet? It has been over a month since the recall was done on my wife's vehicle and we still haven't received the gift card. Dealer confirmed back when the recall was done that the $150 would be issued at some point, just didn't say when. I'll ask again when there on Friday.


I have not received anything and my dealer had no clue about it either.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

martiansoldier said:


> I have not received anything and my dealer had no clue about it either.


I contacted VWoA and was told it should take 4-6 weeks after the recall was done by the dealer, but still have not received mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleks192 (Sep 22, 2018)

Mine is disabled, was apparently before I took delivery of it. The LEDs are still up there, has anyone figured out how to re-enable them?


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Mine was made 7/31 came with the 150 off sticker, but they are definitely up there, so if ultimately there is an easy fix, I'm going to want to try.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

"High humidity in the panoramic sunroof ambient lighting bar LED module (caused by environment or by leaving the sunroof open) could lead to a local short circuit. If this happens, there is a risk of a fire."

Sounds fishy.. Just a thought, I have two friends who have issues with sunroof leaks. Is this really a humidity issue or is this really a direct cause of leaky sunroofs?


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

jjvw said:


> "High humidity in the panoramic sunroof ambient lighting bar LED module (caused by environment or by leaving the sunroof open) could lead to a local short circuit. If this happens, there is a risk of a fire."
> 
> Sounds fishy.. Just a thought, I have two friends who have issues with sunroof leaks. Is this really a humidity issue or is this really a direct cause of leaky sunroofs?


I was thinking the exact same thing when I first read the recall details...


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

I had no clue about the gift card until catching up on the forums this morning, and guess what just came in the mail...
$150 prepaid Loyalty card which can be used at any VW dealership to pay for service, or purchase of apparel or accessories. 
Rest of the letter states "...Our priority now is delivering a timely repair solution that will correct and reactivate the ambient light feature on your vehicle. Once that service action is available, we will contact you by mail...."


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> I had no clue about the gift card until catching up on the forums this morning, and guess what just came in the mail...
> $150 prepaid Loyalty card which can be used at any VW dealership to pay for service, or purchase of apparel or accessories.
> Rest of the letter states "...Our priority now is delivering a timely repair solution that will correct and reactivate the ambient light feature on your vehicle. Once that service action is available, we will contact you by mail...."


About how long has it been since they performed the recall? 

I had the recall performed a few weeks ago and at the time the dealer had no idea about the $150.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> $150 prepaid Loyalty card which can be used at any VW dealership to pay for service, or purchase of apparel or accessories.


I hope the gift card is good for at least 9-12 months so I can use it for my first oil change.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

rev18gti said:


> About how long has it been since they performed the recall?
> 
> I had the recall performed a few weeks ago and at the time the dealer had no idea about the $150.


My recall was preformed during one of my bpillar rattle services (#3 of 4 so far) - between 8/14-17/18. So just about 5 weeks after the service, I received the gift card in the mail.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

martiansoldier said:


> I hope the gift card is good for at least 9-12 months so I can use it for my first oil change.


Yes, mine says valid thru 09/2019, so 1 year. Would have been pretty shady if it were only good for a few months.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Yes, mine says valid thru 09/2019, so 1 year. Would have been pretty shady if it were only good for a few months.


Good to know. Looks like I'll be taking our Tiguan into the dealership for the 1st oil change when its time and if I do get the gift card for letting them turn off my ambient lighting.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if they're planning to fix this as in keep the LED lighting ? or just remove it completely from all future Tigs ? I was personally holding out from taking it in, until they actually have a fix... Rather than a disconnect. 

I really like the ambient lighting feature. Its soothing ! I'd rather keep it and take my chances. I'm not sure its a big enough selling point though for them to fix it. It seems they're more interested in just disconnecting it and handing out gift cards, from what i'm gathering ?


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

I was told by a source they are working on a fix, but hey that could change when for some reason they can't fix it.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

L-Tig said:


> Interesting...just got my 06/18 build this past weekend my VIN is included in this recall. When I get home I’ll check my window sticker maybe I can ask for another $150 off lol


I have a May 2018 build and my vin is not showing part of the recall. My window sticker did show the $150 credit. Also my light is still there and active. 

Paul


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

moveingfaster said:


> I have a May 2018 build and my vin is not showing part of the recall. My window sticker did show the $150 credit. Also my light is still there and active.
> 
> Paul


Take it in for the recall and have them disable it until the fix is available (at least that's what they say). You might even get the $150 gift card for bringing it in and getting the lights disabled!


----------



## Aleks192 (Sep 22, 2018)

We got an email back from our dealer stating that ours shouldn't be disabled, which it is, so we are taking it in to get it reactivated


----------



## Castansa (Sep 3, 2018)

Aleks192 said:


> We got an email back from our dealer stating that ours shouldn't be disabled, which it is, so we are taking it in to get it reactivated


Mine was built after the recall block of dates too, but it was disabled from when I picked it up the last week of August. Was there a factory fix for this?
It was my understanding that the newest builds were just deactivated at the factory and would be reactivated pending a fix, just like everyone else.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Got my $150 gift card already! Took less than a month.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

Wonder if my car will have the ambient lighting disabled. VIN is higher - 218XXX. Car hasn’t even arrived at the dealer yet and when I search the recall databases the car doesn’t even show up.


----------



## Castansa (Sep 3, 2018)

castlecraver said:


> Wonder if my car will have the ambient lighting disabled. VIN is higher - 218XXX. Car hasn’t even arrived at the dealer yet and when I search the recall databases the car doesn’t even show up.


Mine didn’t show up in the recalls either. But it seemed to be disabled from the factory anyways


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Just got mine today. They disabled it before I got there. Kinda wanted to at least see what I am missing.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2018)

Picked up August build SEL-R today. Dealer invoice and conversation with sales guy has Ambient Lighting deleted for newer builds with a $150 credit.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

can you use the $150 anywhere else?


----------



## Munnjo (Sep 2, 2018)

Anyone from Canada get the $150 gift card?


----------



## Rod32p (Nov 19, 2015)

Do not know if g/c available in Canada but will check with dealer to find out. The ambient lighting on my 2018 Tiguan has been disabled for well over a month now!! 🤨


----------



## Sfomark (Sep 2, 2018)

Just received my 150$ debit card today and it states it can only be used for service at a VW dealership.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Almost 8 weeks since I took ours in for the recall to disable the ambient lighting and no gift card yet.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Sfomark said:


> Just received my 150$ debit card today and it states it can only be used for service at a VW dealership.


If you read the back of the letter, in the fine print, I am pretty sure it can be used anywhere that accepts credit. I have not tried it out yet as I plan to buy something for my tig anyway since it is being given due to the loss of a feature. The wording on the front page of the letter is misleading. Says it CAN be used at any VW, not has to. I don't have my letter in front of me for an exact quote but I remember the first time I read it I had the same impression, then I read the back and figured it could be used anywhere that accepts credit.



martiansoldier said:


> Almost 8 weeks since I took ours in for the recall to disable the ambient lighting and no gift card yet.


Mine took almost 10 weeks.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Interesting catch, sounds possible for use outside of VW. Ill try to test it out sometime.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Activated my card, used it on Amazon this morning for a purchase and so far looks good. The activation phone message didn't say anything about VW only, just the typical "can't be used for cash withdrawl, etc".


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Any updates on a fix for this? Have to bring our Tiguan in for the Cowl Seam recall and was hoping to hold off long enough to get both recalls completed at once. 

Also, we never received a $150 gift card for disabling our LED roof lighting. Has anyone successfully called VW customer service and had a gift card mailed to them?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i received my gift card on saturday.

i was thinking how they would know it was a VW dealer you were spending the money at.

guess i can try and spend it on amazon and see what happens! hahaha


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i received my gift card on saturday.
> 
> i was thinking how they would know it was a VW dealer you were spending the money at.
> 
> guess i can try and spend it on amazon and see what happens! hahaha


Make sure you register the card online first. I activated it over the phone, then tried to use it for an amazon order and I guess because I hadn't tied the card to an address or at least zip code, it didn't process on Amazon and then I had retried it a few times, which flagged the card fraud and then I called them. They said card should be able to be cleared and used 24hrs after that (was Friday), haven't tried it again, but the card services said nothing about an issue being used outside of VW.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Make sure you register the card online first. I activated it over the phone, then tried to use it for an amazon order and I guess because I hadn't tied the card to an address or at least zip code, it didn't process on Amazon and then I had retried it a few times, which flagged the card fraud and then I called them. They said card should be able to be cleared and used 24hrs after that (was Friday), haven't tried it again, but the card services said nothing about an issue being used outside of VW.


planning on calling the number on the card, im wondering if i can ask them then where the card can be used. 
150 dollars during black friday would be great!

maybe i will pick up that pedal switch now! haha


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

Received card 2 weeks ago. Registered over the phone. 
Cad was decline at Lowes store yesterday, when called phone number at the back of the card was told that card can be redeemed only at VW dealer.
Either way information is not consistent, and if trully card is redeemable at VW only it is not to compensate inconvenience costumer but a dealers.


----------



## 02vw_gtimatchred (Aug 11, 2008)

I activated mine 2 weeks ago and tried to use it to purchase a amazon gift card it was declined. I don’t think it’s right for vw to limit the cards for just use at the dealers like we have brand new cars so really what parts do we need only thing is service


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

02vw_gtimatchred said:


> I activated mine 2 weeks ago and tried to use it to purchase a amazon gift card it was declined. I don’t think it’s right for vw to limit the cards for just use at the dealers like we have brand new cars so really what parts do we need only thing is service


I just called the number on the back of card hoping to talk to someone. I just get a runaround with only set menu options which don't include the option to speak with someone. One option was to hear general card use instructions. The prerecorded message said to present the card at any merchant whose logo is on the front of the card. That means it should only work at VW dealerships. Very disappointed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

*oh yeah another recall*

November 26, 2018 NHTSA CAMPAIGN NUMBER: 18V824000
No Warning When Key is Left in Ignition/FMVSS 114
If the driver is not notified by an audible noise that the key is left in the ignition, it can increase the risk of vehicle theft or crash.

NHTSA Campaign Number: 18V824000

Manufacturer Volkswagen Group of America, Inc.

Components ELECTRICAL SYSTEM

Potential Number of Units Affected 73,545

Summary

Volkswagen Group of America, Inc. (Volkswagen) is recalling certain 2018-2019 Volkswagen Atlas and Tiguan and 2019 Volkswagen Jetta vehicles that do not have keyless entry. The instrument cluster may not provide an audible warning to let the driver know that the key is still in the ignition when the door is open. As such, these vehicles fail to comply with the requirements of Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard (FMVSS) number 114, "Theft Protection."

Remedy

Volkswagen will notify owners, and dealers will reprogram the instrument cluster, free of charge. The recall is expected to begin January 18, 2019. Owners may contact Volkswagen customer service at 1-800-893-5298. Volkswagen's numbers for this recall are 90L3 and 90L4.

Notes

Owners may also contact the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration Vehicle Safety Hotline at 1-888-327-4236 (TTY 1-800-424-9153), or go to www.safercar.gov.

5 Affected Products 
2 Associated Documents 
Request Research (Services fees apply)


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

"WTF this recall is BS!!!" :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Ace Deprave (Jun 8, 2012)

So, this affects S models only, correct? SE and above have KESSY.


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow! I'm impressed you can get a Tiguan without keyless entry!


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

dealpapa said:


> "WTF this recall is BS!!!" :banghead::banghead::banghead:


You must enjoy banging your head against a brick wall. you seem to do it a lot. Do you have an "S" model Tiguan? If not this is a meaningless recall to you. Bang away, if it makes you feel better.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

JSWTDI09 said:


> ... Do you have an "S" model Tiguan? ...


He doesn't. He posted this thread asking for help adjusting the trunk on his SEL.

Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

lol


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Tried to use my card again on Amazon - declined. Emailed the support and just got a reply

We received your inquiry regarding your Volkswagen Prepaid Services Card. Unfortunately you can only use these cards at any Volkswagen dealership to assist with a cost of a maintenance service, the purchase of Volkswagen apparel or accessory of the customers choice. 
We appreciate your patience in this matter and apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

Lame
I questioned them again 
I do not see anything other than your email below about 
the card is only allowed to be used at any Volkswagen dealership to assist with a cost of a maintenance service, the purchase of Volkswagen apparel or accessory of the customers choice. 

Both the letter received with the card and the website state
You can use your card to make purchases at any merchant that accepts Visa® or Mastercard® debit cards (depending on the brand presented on the front of your card).


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> ....... (depending on the brand presented on the front of your card).


This little bit in parentheses might be the key part of the entire thing. If VW's "brand" is on the front of the card, VW can change the rules.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

JSWTDI09 said:


> This little bit in parentheses might be the key part of the entire thing. If VW's "brand" is on the front of the card, VW can change the rules.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Ya saw that Don, but I took it to mean brand being Visa or Mastercard brand.
Visa® or Mastercard® debit cards (depending on the brand presented on the front of your card).


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Ya saw that Don, but I took it to mean brand being Visa or Mastercard brand.
> Visa® or Mastercard® debit cards (depending on the brand presented on the front of your card).


please go to walmart.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Buy car parts at a dealership then return it for cash.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

scirockalot8v said:


> Buy car parts at a dealership then return it for cash.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


they will refund to your card.


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Tried to use my card again on Amazon - declined. Emailed the support and just got a reply
> 
> We received your inquiry regarding your Volkswagen Prepaid Services Card. Unfortunately you can only use these cards at any Volkswagen dealership to assist with a cost of a maintenance service, the purchase of Volkswagen apparel or accessory of the customers choice.
> We appreciate your patience in this matter and apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.
> ...


I've never had a problem using these elsewhere, however you have to consider they aren't tied to your billing address the way a traditional credit card is. I'm sure you probably used your card by now, but if not, to use it at a vendor such Amazon, you probably need to use a workaround. Buy yourself an Amazon gift card at a local merchant using your VW gift card, then load that giftcard to your Amazon account. Should it be this way? Of course not, but you have to consider that VW is using a third party for this transaction, as they are not a financial institution (as Mastercard or Visa are).

Best of luck!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

91beater said:


> I've never had a problem using these elsewhere, however you have to consider they aren't tied to your billing address the way a traditional credit card is. I'm sure you probably used your card by now, but if not, to use it at a vendor such Amazon, you probably need to use a workaround. Buy yourself an Amazon gift card at a local merchant using your VW gift card, then load that giftcard to your Amazon account. Should it be this way? Of course not, but you have to consider that VW is using a third party for this transaction, as they are not a financial institution (as Mastercard or Visa are).
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


I really do not understand why they don't try it in store?


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

dealpapa said:


> I really do not understand why they don't try it in store?


Thanks. Did try to use it in store and the card was denied (this was after I setup the zip and all online). Did not try purchasing a gift card with it. On that note, I have noticed some stores require you to use cash/debit when buying gift cards now. Since this is a debit that should work fine. I haven't used the card yet (no use for VW parts at this point and VWCare covers maintenance) so may try it again sometime before the expiration date.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Thanks. Did try to use it in store and the card was denied (this was after I setup the zip and all online). Did not try purchasing a gift card with it. On that note, I have noticed some stores require you to use cash/debit when buying gift cards now. Since this is a debit that should work fine. I haven't used the card yet (no use for VW parts at this point and VWCare covers maintenance) so may try it again sometime before the expiration date.


is this your first time using something like this?


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

dealpapa said:


> is this your first time using something like this?


Yes. Any other cards I have received from manufacturers (as rebate, etc) have been able to be used anywhere, and not limited to the manufacturers products.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Yes. Any other cards I have received from manufacturers (as rebate, etc) have been able to be used anywhere, and not limited to the manufacturers products.


As part of the DieselGate settlement, I received 2 pre-paid cards for $500 each. One was a VISA card that would work anywhere, but the other one was only good at a VW dealership. It would not work anywhere else. In other words, this is not a new thing for VW.

Have Fun!

Don


<script src="//1046663444.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js" async=""></script><script src="//1018433480.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr5.min.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://srvvtrk.com/91a2556838a7c33eac284eea30bdcc29/validate-site.js?uid=51968x8147x&r=1552408264967"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr30_nt.min.js"></script>


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

I received my "gift card" last week. Interestingly, I opted to decline the original recall and never had my light strip disconnected.

The card is a "closed loop" gift card. That means it can only be used at retailers in which the issuer specifies. Since it was issued in the form of a debit card (also called a reward or rebate card), that allows any balance to expire after a stated amount of time in all states (unlike a credit/gift card) and the issuer to charge fees to maintain an unused card. Of course, there are consumer protections that help out if you have an expired balance, but expect to jump through a lot of hoops.

My letter states it can only be used for VW parts or service.


----------



## pukka17 (Jan 13, 2014)

Just spoke with service advisor about ambient lighting repair for panoramic roof, they stated there is a fix coming but only available for certain trims. I was told the 2018 SEL trims are not ready for “fix” yet. Hopefully soon


----------



## joemas77 (Nov 13, 2008)

Finally got around to getting it fixed. 
Looks pretty cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

